# Cargador baterias de automovil (12v), circuito



## ChaD

Hola, necesito armar un cargador un cargador de baterias de auto (12v) y he encontrado en internet un circuito que parece bastante sencillo. Quisiera saber la opinion de ustedes si es factible (en realidad lo arme y lo estoy probando pero hay cosas que no le encuentro explicacion) y si alguien puede explicar mas o menos el principio de funcionamiento de este. Obviamente, dejando de lado la parte del transformador y la rectificacion de la onda, sino mas bien me refiero al control que hace el circuito para poder cortar en cuanto termina de cargar y el encendido del led y el rele. Me gustaria saber a que carga lo lleva. Gracias, la direccion es http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema88.html


----------



## rampage

El transformador y los diodos hacen que la tensión de entrada de 220V (AC) se transforma en una señal rectificada de onda completa de 12V. El BC548 es quien detiene la carga una vez que la batería: al polarizarse circula corriente de colector y activa el relay, quien desconecta el transformador. No estoy seguro del funcionamiento de la parte del circuito comprendida por el BC337 y el zener, pero creo que es para regular la tensión de carga a 12V.


----------



## Gartzen

Ok, pa mi que el 337 es el que dispara el rele, el zener de 12 se satura al estar la carga completa y deja pasar corriente al 337 el cual se dispara y bloquea al 548 activando asi el rele. En fin no se pero el caso es que no me funciona, ¿A ti si?
Como te funciona? Yo conecto el cargador y enciende el led. En teoria cuando conecto la bateria el led se apaga lo cual indica que la bat se esta cargando. Al completar la carga el led se enciende de nuevo (con mas intensidad) y se dispara el rele. Es esto correcto?


----------



## ChaD

Yo envie la pregunta. El caso es el siguiente, yo lo probe, en breadboard y luego en PCB. Realmente tuve unos cuantos problemas, los cuales no solucione por falta de tiempo y arme otro circuito cargador. El Zener de 12v no pude activarlo nunca. Yo creia que deberia encenderse a una carga completa. En teoria y pruebas manuales y con el workbench, mi impresion es que se activa cuando la bateria esta MUY cargada, o conectamos cualquier cosa al cargador, ya que para obtener 12 en el zener la bateria estaria por encima de los 15 o mas..... No le encuentro sentido a esto. Por otro lado, ojo con el rele, primero me volvi loco probando con uno de 12v (no sirvio) y luego lo cambie a uno de 6v. El tema es que pegaba constantemente, probablemente por la onda rectificada que le llegaba. El otro problema con el rele es que se activaba con mucho menos voltaje, uno 4,5 en la practica. No pude conseguir el datasheet de mi rele, pero consegui algo parecido. Llegue a la conclusion que actuaba por la cantidad de corriente qe pasaba por el. En definitiva, podria probarse con un potenciometro (o resistencias) en paralelo, para limitar la corriente por el mismo. Esta última opción solo la simule en la pc, ya que antes probe (y soldé!) con un potenciometro de unos 500ohms en serie para limitar el voltaje, cosa que no ayudo demasiado y ya no tenia mas tiempo ni ganas.

Me olvidaba..... el led no es de mucha utilidad ya que se prende cuando estamos cargando, por la onda enviada, y cuando esta cargada la bateria, por la bateria.......!


----------



## rampa

Este es un cargador rapido y sencillo capaz de cargar casi cualquier bateria lead acid.
Cuando la bateria esta cargada el circuito finaliza y se enciende el led.

Cargador:






R1	1	500 Ohm 1/4 W Resistor	
R2	1	3K 1/4 W Resistor	
R3	1	1K 1/4 W Resistor	
R4	1	15 Ohm 1/4 W Resistor	
R5	1	230 Ohm 1/4 W Resistor	
R6	1	15K 1/4 W Resistor	
R7	1	0.2 Ohm 10 W Resistor	
C1	1	0.1uF 25V Ceramic Capacitor	
C2	1	1uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor	
C3	1	1000pF 25V Ceramic Capacitor	
D1	1	1N457 Diode	
Q1	1	2N2905 PNP Transistor	
U1	1	LM350 Regulator	
U2	1	LM301A Op Amp	
S1	1	Normally Open Push Button Switch

Fuente:





C1	1	6800uF 25V Electrolytic Capcitor	
T1	1	3A 15V Transformer	
BR1	1	5A 50V Bridge Rectifier	/ 10A 50V Bridge Rectifier
S1	1	5A SPST Switch	
F1	1	4A 250V Fuse

* U1 Necesita un buen disipador.
* Para utilizar el circuito conctarlo a la fuente de alimentacion, luego a la bateria y solo presionar S1, solo resta esperar que el circuito termine.
* La primera vez que se utiliza el circuito controlar que este trabajando correctamente y que la carga de la bateria no se excede.

Nos Vemos.


----------



## ChaD

Guti, busca en Google.com.ar  "fondo flote" sin las comillas. Entre los primeros resultados deberia salir un pdf que se llama T-044 8). Es un proyecto de una universidad de Corrientes. Yo lo arme y anda de 10. Se llama de fondo flote ya que cuando llega a la carga determinada deja una pequeña corriente para mantener la carga de la bateria, puede usarse para UPS o luces de emergencia por ejemplo. Yo lo arme con un transformador de 3A como te dije, lo que se llama una carga lenta para una bateria de auto, es mas duradera. Creo que le hice un cambio solamente y fue poner el led para indicar que esta encendido el equipo y no para indicar la carga, tuve algun problema con el led en el lugar que figura. Podes probarlo sin problemas en algun simulador para sacarle la duda . Saludos,


----------



## chasca_2

Buenas como va!!
yo hace tiempo que estoy buscando lo mismo y realmenteno encuentro nada que me sirva.
de los ultimos dos cargadores, esta buena la idea, el problema es que yo tengo que controlar un transformador de 30A lo cual no creo que ninguno se lo banque, por otro lado lo que hace es limitar la corriente que le va a la bateria el transformador sigue funcionando y eso es algo que tambien quisiera evitar.
respecto del primero que publicaron, seria ideal para lo que nesecito pero si no anda estoy complicado...
del cargador que controla por tensión (el primero) si la tensión es menor de 12v el BC548 se activa encendiendo el rele y el led y por ende el transformador haciendo cargar la bateria, cuando esta supera los 12v activa el bc337 poniendo por decirlo de alguna manera en corto el bc548 haciendo que el rele se corte apagando el transformador...
hasta aca deberia andar de 10, el problema es que:
si la bateria tiene menos de 12v, prende el rele como tine que se, pero al prender el transformador, que supongamos entrega 14v,  la tensión que va a detectar el zener andaria alrededor de los 12,5v con lo cual el transistor bc337 se va a activar y va a apagar el circuito, en definitiva va a estar sapateando entre prendiendo y apagando constantemente, de alguna forma tendria que tener una histaresis para que no pase esto....


----------



## ChaD

Efectivamente eso sucedia cuando lo arme, el rele "zapateaba"


----------



## Nilfred

Se puede combinar el Low Battery Checker Circuit con el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/fuente-alimentacion-toma-corriente-alterna-2565/#14917 para que corte la alimentación de 220v cuando la batería esta cargada.
Cosa que si zapatea no se note.


----------



## Nilfred

Se consigue un integrado que hace todo por 5 USD UC3906 Lead-Acid Linear Charge Management IC
En Argentina lo encontras en MacSemi


----------



## ferddy

Soy relativamente nuevo en esto de la electronica y quisiera armar este circuito, un cargador de baterias, pero no quisiera hacerlo sin entender el circuito y su funcionamiento, me pueden ayudar con la explicacion de este circuito haciendo referencia a cada uno de los componentes.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
La parte resaltada con rojo indica que el voltaje no sobrepase un voltaje límite (menos de 15V).
La parte resaltada con verde sirve para fijar el voltaje de salida (por ejemplo, 12V).
La parte resaltada con azul es el circuito de protección contra cortocircuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ChaD

La finalidad del potenciómetro P1, es ajustar el punto de corte de la corriente principal de carga


----------



## Jerark

rampa dijo:


> Este es un cargador rapido y sencillo capaz de cargar casi cualquier bateria lead acid.
> Cuando la bateria esta cargada el circuito finaliza y se enciende el led.
> ...
> Nos Vemos.





Tengo una duda el voltaje de entrada es similar, valla todo el circuito es similar aun que cambian los valores de resistencia, 
hay alguna manera de simular este circuito (porque la part del cargador no sé qué componente colocar


----------



## guillejose

que tal este circuito, esta en livewire y regula la carga de 11,5v a 13,5 v, chequeén y comenten  pues, gracias


----------



## ElCuirio

Hola, aqui les pongo un cargador de baterías que fue hecho para un motor de arranque, vean el archivo adjunto.
Espero que les sea de utilidad, muchos saludos.


----------



## fedee

> Este es un cargador rapido y sencillo capaz de cargar casi cualquier  bateria lead acid.
> Cuando la bateria esta cargada el circuito finaliza y se enciende el  led.
> 
> Cargador:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U1    1    LM350 Regulator*
> 
> 
> * U1 Necesita un buen disipador.


vi el datasheet y muestra que el integrado tiene dos patas como en el circuito hay tres conecciones¿¿


----------



## Cacho

Leé bien el datasheet y fijate las características de los encapsulados TO3.
La carcasa metálica es el tercer conector.

Saludos


----------



## djpusse

hola gente como andan? tengo que hacer un cargador para una bat de 12v 4.5a/h

el tema es el siguiente la bat dice 4.5 amper/hora para cargarla bien y cuidar la vida util de la misma con que corriente debo cargarla? 4.5 amper? 

si no me equivoco con 4.5 amper en una hora deberia estar cargada y me parece muy rapido pero bue...

que voltaje y corriente me recomiendan ustedes?

para esta bateria es necesario ponerle corte?
que pasa si no corta y sigue cargando?

Saludos y gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Si la quieres cargar con urgencia le aplicas los 4,5A/H, si quieres cuidar su existencia (Vida útil) solo le aplicas un 10% (O menos) de su corriente nominal.


----------



## djpusse

Gracias Fogonazo por responder 

ultimas consultas que me gustaria que me respondas

como pregunte antes
para esta bateria es necesario ponerle corte?
que pasa si no corta y sigue cargando?

500 mili amper seria medio amper? o 5000 mili amper?

Gracias


----------



## TELERADIO

chad dijo:


> hola, necesito armar un cargador un cargador de baterias de auto (12v) y he encontrado en internet un circuito que parece bastante sencillo. Quisiera saber la opinion de ustedes si es factible (en realidad lo arme y lo estoy probando pero hay cosas que no le encuentro explicacion) y si alguien puede explicar mas o menos el principio de funcionamiento de este. Obviamente, dejando de lado la parte del transformador y la rectificacion de la onda, sino mas bien me refiero al control que hace el circuito para poder cortar en cuanto termina de cargar y el encendido del led y el rele. Me gustaria saber a que carga lo lleva. Gracias, la direccion es http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema88.html



hola amigo tenga encuenta que esta incompleto el diagrama falta la una conexion dese el relay hasta el suiche de encendido para que el suicheo sea automatico cuando este baja la bateria es se dispare y conecte el transformador ala linea de corriente alterna  y cuando este bien se desconecte la   c.a


----------



## tinchusbest

aca hay un par mas,algunos faciles con transistores


----------



## arias887

agustokpo dijo:
			
		

> hola chad te puedo dejar el link de este circuito, lo arme y no me da problema alguno, no soy un capo en electronica pero fue el 1º diseño q hice y me salio a la perfeccion, espero q te sirva, salu2.
> 
> http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news12/nota06.htm



Donse se supone que va la "Rx" de 1Ω/10W...
Ya qu een el esquematico aparecen 6 resistencias (R1 a R6) pero no aparece la tal "Rx"...
Y... R2 parece tener valor de "R2= 1Ω" porque no se le ve la "K"...

Lo necesito para cargar una bateria de 12V/5Ah...

¿¿¿ Los SCR pueden ser cualquiera que soporten mas de la corriente solicitada ???

Y otra cosa.. que se me olvodo poner...
Para que son los puntos A, B, y C ??? ...

O cual me recomiendan ??? ....


----------



## noctur

rampa dijo:


> Este es un cargador rapido y sencillo capaz de cargar casi cualquier bateria lead acid.
> Cuando la bateria esta cargada el circuito finaliza y se enciende el led.
> 
> Cargador:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R1	1	500 Ohm 1/4 W Resistor
> R2	1	3K 1/4 W Resistor
> R3	1	1K 1/4 W Resistor
> R4	1	15 Ohm 1/4 W Resistor
> R5	1	230 Ohm 1/4 W Resistor
> R6	1	15K 1/4 W Resistor
> R7	1	0.2 Ohm 10 W Resistor
> C1	1	0.1uF 25V Ceramic Capacitor
> C2	1	1uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor
> C3	1	1000pF 25V Ceramic Capacitor
> D1	1	1N457 Diode
> Q1	1	2N2905 PNP Transistor
> U1	1	LM350 Regulator
> U2	1	LM301A Op Amp
> S1	1	Normally Open Push Button Switch
> 
> Fuente:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C1	1	6800uF 25V Electrolytic Capcitor
> T1	1	3A 15V Transformer
> BR1	1	5A 50V Bridge Rectifier	/ 10A 50V Bridge Rectifier
> S1	1	5A SPST Switch
> F1	1	4A 250V Fuse
> 
> * U1 Necesita un buen disipador.
> * Para utilizar el circuito conctarlo a la fuente de alimentacion, luego a la bateria y solo presionar S1, solo resta esperar que el circuito termine.
> * La primera vez que se utiliza el circuito controlar que este trabajando correctamente y que la carga de la bateria no se excede.
> 
> Nos Vemos.



Hola, que tal, alguien probo este circuito?, corta bien luego de cargar la bateria? y una duda para que sirve la resistencia de 500 ohms que va entre vin y vout?, muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## Nilfred

A los efectos de simplificar la explicación, se eliminan Q1, R3 y el LED que solo sirven para indicar el fin.
R1, C1 y C2 también.

En resumen, el circuito mide la corriente de carga y corta cuando esta es baja.

R7 es la encargada de medir corriente, cae una tensión de 0.2 V por cada A que la atraviesa.
Esta tensión variable se compara con otra fija de referencia: 1.25 V hay siempre entre Adj y Vout de U1, dividida por R4 y R5, donde nos interesa la tensión de R4 = 0.08 V
Cuando por R7 caigan 0.08 V estarán circulando 400 mA y se activa el comparador.
Ahora la tensión configurada por R2 = 16.56 V queda configurada por R6 + D1 en paralelo y deberían ser 13,7 V pero Rtp es 2K5  es mas de 14.01 V y todavía falta el diodo 
D1 hace que el circuito ignore la salida alta del comparador y solo atienda la salida baja. Evidentemente el comparador es del tipo "rail to rail"
S1 carga y/o descarga C3, C3 no se que hace sin leer el datasheet de U2.
Cuando la tensión programada baje, va a circular una corriente inversa por R7 y todo va a oscilar, para eso deben ser los condensadores que sacamos al principio, C1 se encarga que la transición sea suave. Lo mismo C2, aunque C2 puede ser el clásico del datasheet de U1, inútil en paralelo a una batería .
R1 no se para que está  18 V - 16.56 V = 1.4 V 3 mA, aporta menos de 8 mA. Hay que probar desconectar la alimentación o algo raro para ver su rol.


----------



## luisvc91

Jerark dijo:


> Tengo una duda el voltaje de entrada es similar, valla todo el circuito es similar aun que cambian los valores de resistencia,
> hay alguna manera de simular este circuito (porque la part del cargador no sé qué componente colocar



Hola 

Tengo un par de dudas de este cargador.
He leido el datasheet pero no me las resuelve....

La primera, es que en bornas de la bateria cuanto aplica? Si viene el circuito en el datasheet, supongo que aplicara algo razonable (13.8-14.4V), pero me gustaria saberlo. 
Lo he montado en multisim y me da 14.6V o asi.....

La segunda, creo que es obvia, la maxima corriente que puede entregar son 5A (si esta bien refrigerado).

Luego, el LM338 cuanto voltaje entrega? porque ese voltaje, despues del divisor resistivo hace la comparacion el amplificador operacional no?
Podria alguien aclararme como hace la comparacion el amplificador operacional? el diodo rectificador que hay ahi me lia.

A medida que la carga en la ,bateria aumenta el circutio entrega menos voltaje??

Y por ultimo, si el regulador puede dar hasta 5A, y tengo una bateria de 20A, si le meto 5A me la cargo, eso se puede regular? o se hace "solo"??



Saludos y gracias


----------



## ELDELACOUPE

que tal, llegue aca ya que ando buscando un cargador de bateria y encontre este que postearon aca http://estaticos.poblenet.com/01/esquemas/esq91/cargador bateriaspb.gif ... parece sencillo, alguno lo probò ..?  el otro problema que tengo es que mi transformador es de 10A y no quiero mandarle directamente 10A a la bateria, ya que es de 75... como puedo reducir la corriente..? el voltaje que entrega ya filtrado son unos 18 volts aproximadamente


----------



## juang91

rampa dijo:


> Este es un cargador rapido y sencillo capaz de cargar casi cualquier bateria lead acid.
> Cuando la bateria esta cargada el circuito finaliza y se enciende el led.
> 
> Cargador:
> [
> 
> R1	1	500 Ohm 1/4 W Resistor
> R2	1	3K 1/4 W Resistor
> R3	1	1K 1/4 W Resistor
> R4	1	15 Ohm 1/4 W Resistor
> R5	1	230 Ohm 1/4 W Resistor
> R6	1	15K 1/4 W Resistor
> R7	1	0.2 Ohm 10 W Resistor
> C1	1	0.1uF 25V Ceramic Capacitor
> C2	1	1uF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor
> C3	1	1000pF 25V Ceramic Capacitor
> D1	1	1N457 Diode
> Q1	1	2N2905 PNP Transistor
> U1	1	LM350 Regulator
> U2	1	LM301A Op Amp
> S1	1	Normally Open Push Button Switch
> 
> Fuente:
> 
> C1	1	6800uF 25V Electrolytic Capcitor
> T1	1	3A 15V Transformer
> BR1	1	5A 50V Bridge Rectifier	/ 10A 50V Bridge Rectifier
> S1	1	5A SPST Switch
> F1	1	4A 250V Fuse
> 
> * U1 Necesita un buen disipador.
> * Para utilizar el circuito conctarlo a la fuente de alimentacion, luego a la bateria y solo presionar S1, solo resta esperar que el circuito termine.
> * La primera vez que se utiliza el circuito controlar que este trabajando correctamente y que la carga de la bateria no se excede.
> 
> Nos Vemos.



Hola. Tengo ganas de armar este circuito. Pero tengo una duda con respecto a la corriente de carga ya que esta se debe prefijar para cada tipo de batería. Hay alguna forma de regular la corriente en este circuito?


----------



## Nilfred

juang91 dijo:


> Hay alguna forma de regular la corriente en este circuito?


La corriente se mide en base a la tensión de R7. Cambiando R7 por otro valor obtenés otra corriente de carga, pero no se puede estar cambiando R7 a cada rato  Salvo, por medio de interruptores.


----------



## juang91

Ok. Gracias Nilfred. Me imaginé que era a través de una resistencia. Ahora solo resta averiguar los valores de resistencia que me sirven y luego armar el circuito y con una llave selectora cambio de resistencia.


----------



## overs

Quisiera montar este circuito para cargar baterias de pb de 4 Amp. 12v, pero mi duda es de cuanto tendria que ser el transformador, ya que en la lista de componentes aparace de 12v 4 Amp. y segun he leido deberia ser de unos 15-18v. 
quisiera saber si alguine lo ha montado, y una duda?? que regula el potenciometro e 750ohm/2w
el circuito es el siguiente.

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_carg_bat_descnx_auto.asp


----------



## Nilfred

El transformador debe ser, en tu caso, de 12 V 400 mA.
La batería va a cargar en 12 horas.


----------



## overs

Gracias por tu respuesta, en cuanto al potenciometro que comentaba, no se cual es muy bien su funcion, ya que he leido y supongo que es quien regula la intensiad con la cual se cargan las baterias.


----------



## opamp

En la dirección que nos indicas dice que es el que fija el voltaje máximo de carga, no regula la intensidad.


----------



## CHUWAKA

tengo un problema estoy queriendo realizar este cargador de baterias para añadirselo a un cargador que tengo,  de 30 amperes,((tiene un trafo realmente grande)) y no se si x el tic 116 circulo rojo soportaria 30 amperes, yo lo unico que quiero es anexanrle un testigo de bateria cargada y este circuito lo trae (circulo azul) haaa. y el cargador rectifica con 4 diodos negativos (tendria que cambiarlos?))


----------



## opamp

El tic116 es de solo 8A, necesitas uno de 40A.


----------



## CHUWAKA

serviria este tic 263d  y!!! sigo buscando  es que ya tengo todo lo de mas en cuanto junte todo lo armo peroooo! me gustaria que me funcione


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui se manoseó bastante ese cargador  y hay otros circuitos parecidos , tal vez te sirva 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/reconstruir-cargador-bateria-hector-1208-a-52182/index2.html


----------



## opamp

Para 30A a 40A utilizo encapsulado tipo perno,como el TO-65, como el 50RIA100. El que mencionas es un triac de solo 26 amp.


----------



## CHUWAKA

es una bateria comun de auto 75  amperes ,,,el cargador en su carcaza dice 30A y el trafo tiene unas medidas de 14 de alto,15 de ancho, y 6 de profundidad,con un secundario de alambre de aluminio de 4mm enfudados en tela(luego saco fotos y subo)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Otra posibilidad es modificar el cargador y ponerle optotriacs Moc, de forma de usar un triac común y corriente (8 Amperes) en el primario del transformador


----------



## CHUWAKA

hola bueno aclaro todo esto primero GRACIAS por responder y segundo yo elegi ese circuito por la sencilla razon de que tiene un indicador de bateria cargada (led verde )ese fue siempre lo que quise ponerle a mi cargador pero como no concegui ningun circuito sencillo para tal fin bueno opte por este,,ahora pregunto,no abra una forma de poner un indicador luminoso de bateria cargada sin tanto componente caro ya que estuve averiguando un triac de 30a me sale carito carito...GRACIAS


----------



## opamp

Jose circuit, el circuito no solo te activa un led, lo más importante es que corta la carga de la batería. Es caro porque manejas 30A.

Lo que tienes que medir es el Vbateria, de 14.4V a 14.6V, para una bateria de Pb-acido líquida.


----------



## CHUWAKA

Con el potenciómetro puedes ajustar la tensión de referencia para calibrarlo.

También puedes ver este que usa un LM3914 y es un poco más completo.

http://www.reconnsworld.com/power_lm3914battmon.html..
http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/gadgets/741/741.html
(estos circuitos deben funcionar de 9 a 12 Volts)


----------



## mrmay

subo este esquema de cargador de baterías miren haber que piensan lo saque de la revista Everyday año 2007


----------



## COSMICO

Hola amigo.
Alguna vez armaste este cargador?


----------



## jusethmr

Yo tambien necesito ayuda para armar un cargador, tengo un transformador con 4 salidas a 110v a 10Ah, para cargar una bateria de 800Ah de automovil...

Gracias de antemano y bendiciones a todos...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuatro salidas a 110 V es demasiado  , deberían ser de 12V

Las baterías de automotor son en general de unos 65 A-h


----------



## Scooter

Las salidas de un transformador son de x A no de x A·h. Si las dejas mas horas dan mas A·h


----------



## ElCuirio

Hola amigo COSMICO, efectivamente el circuito cargador de baterías fue construido y utilizado para cargar las baterías de una planta de emergencia CUMMINS en la Radio-difusora "Radio Educación" donde deje de trabajar hace tres años. Al principio se dañó un par de veces el transistor de paso y se cambió por el equivalente al 2N3055 que se tuvo a la mano. No recuerdo que transistores fueron, pero te aseguro que funcionó perfectamente. Saludos.


----------



## COSMICO

Ok muchas gracias.


----------



## josels32

Buenas con todos, hace unas semanas encontre este diagrama de cargador, ingrese al circuit wizard lo arme, y tenia un monton de fallas, quisiera saber que les parece y como puede funcionar


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

 Sube el circuito de Circuit Wizard (empácalo o comprímelo en zip o rar)
 Publica el circuito original.

 Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## josels32

aqui esta el cargador en circuit wizard y el circuito original como imagen revísenlo por favor


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Ese circuito está mal dibujado.
Te sugiero que busques otro.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## alete666

Hola gente, lo que haría este es al tocar el "S1" comienza a funcionar y el led rojo se apaga; lo que me gustaría implementarle es otro led de color verde que se prendería cuando el otro led rojo se apaga (haciendo visualización de que el cargador está cargando), una vez que termina de cargar se apagaria el verde y prende el rojo.
¿alguien me dice en donde ponerlo??
Gracias!!
Ver el archivo adjunto 153174


----------



## DOSMETROS

Éste me gusta más , es absolutamente automático sin pulsador.

 El led rojo indica "en funcionamiento" y el verde "batería cargada"

 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/483133/


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Puedes subir el circuito simulador de proteus (lo pones en WinZip o winrar).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alete666

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Éste me gusta más , es absolutamente automático sin pulsador.
> 
> El led rojo indica "en funcionamiento" y el verde "batería cargada"
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/483133/



A transistores???? o sea que se enchufa a la red y listo, ser corta solo?
al circuito anterior que puse lo encontré por youtube y el que lo hizo lo puso a funcionar en el video





elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Puedes subir el circuito simulador de proteus (lo pones en WinZip o winrar).
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



lo encontré en youtube al circuito




 y también pone el circuito


----------



## alete666

Y como podría ponerle un led mas?
que al apagarse el rojo, se prenda el verde; y al finalizar se apague de nuevo el verde y se enciende el rojo



Este se podrá hacer???
Le agregué un CD4069B y el led verde Será algo asi o le pifié cualquiera


----------



## Daniel Lopes

alete666 dijo:


> Y como podría ponerle un led mas?
> que al apagarse el rojo, se prenda el verde; y al finalizar se apague de nuevo el verde y se enciende el rojo
> 
> 
> 
> Este se podrá hacer???
> Le agregué un CD4069B y el led verde Será algo asi o le pifié cualquiera


Sinplesmente olvidaste de poner un resistor de limitación de curriente en série con lo puebre LED verde  , 1KOhmios te sirve de 10 !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba esto:

 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alete666

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba esto:
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Ese cambiaría el estado del led que va del rojo al verde???; o sea que apagaría uno y prende el otro. Pero no me especificaste los componentes, resistencias, transistor y semiconductores.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Sinplesmente olvidaste de poner un resistor de limitación de curriente en série con lo puebre LED verde  , 1KOhmios te sirve de 10 !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



entonces este el la segunda opcion que tengo???


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Uno se enciende y el otro está apagado.
La resistencia de base prueba 10K a 15K.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alete666

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Uno se enciende y el otro está apagado.
> La resistencia de base prueba 10K a 15K.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



pero me dices de una sola resistencia; ahi hay 2 resistencias, 1 transistor y 2 semiconductores


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Un transistor de uso general (bc548 ó equivalente).

La resistencia del LED depende del voltaje de alimentación, el color del LED y La corriente que pasa por el LED, eso tienes que calcularlo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alete666

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Un transistor de uso general (bc548 ó equivalente).
> 
> La resistencia del LED depende del voltaje de alimentación, el color del LED y La corriente que pasa por el LED, eso tienes que calcularlo.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



y la resistencia de al lado???; los dos semiconductor que estan ahi podrian ser del 1N4148 (como el del circuito); la resistencia que le sigue al led puede ser de 820Ω de (1/2w).
Porque se alimenta con el transformador que dá 18v?


----------



## alete666

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Sinplesmente olvidaste de poner un resistor de limitación de curriente en série con lo puebre LED verde  , 1KOhmios te sirve de 10 !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Y 1KΩ de 1/2w???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si


----------



## alete666

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si



Todo lo que dije va como piña???


----------



## alete666

Bueno, veo que tengo 2 opciones; podría ser la opción de transistor (opción 1), o podría optar por el del integrado CD4069b (opción 2); aunque veo que el del integrado es gastar mas plata por solo conectar 4 pines y el de el transistor me ahorra los billetes 

Que me dicen ustedes de las opciones???


----------



## Daniel Lopes

alete666 dijo:


> Bueno, veo que tengo 2 opciones; podría ser la opción de transistor (opción 1), o podría optar por el del integrado CD4069b (opción 2); aunque veo que el del integrado es gastar mas plata por solo conectar 4 pines y el de el transistor me ahorra los billetes
> 
> Que me dicen ustedes de las opciones???


Premera opición 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alete666

Aguante *elaficionado* jajajajajajaja; ahora espero que funcione, porque ya ando comprando los componentes para fabricarlo y tenerlo acá en casa 
Muchísimas gracias a todos, por los aportes y ayuda  y gracias a *Daniel Lopes
* por la elección


----------

